# Cop Walks Into Wrong Apartment And Guns Down Innocent Man



## Kiowa

Dallas police said the officer called for help and told responding officers that "she entered the victim's apartment believing that it was her own."

Dallas police said Friday they are seeking a warrant for manslaughter against one of their own after an off-duty officer entered the wrong apartment in her building and killed a man who was inside.

Police Chief Reneé Hall said a blood sample was drawn at her request to test the officer's drug and alcohol levels and "we are in the process of obtaining a warrant based on the circumstances."



She said at a news conference that the Texas Rangers were launching an independent investigation.

Investigators are "working as vigorously and meticulously as we can to ensure the integrity of this case and ensure the integrity of the department is upheld," Hall said. She said the officer, who was off-duty at the time of the shooting, would be identified pending any charges.

Further details surrounding the death of Botham Shem Jean, a 26-year-old native of the Caribbean island of St. Lucia, were not immediately provided. Hall did not say why the officer opened fire and declined to discuss what she may have been doing before she returned home after working a full shift Thursday

Harding University, a private university in Searcy, Arkansas, said Jean was a native of the Caribbean country St. Lucia and often led worship services at the school's campus. He graduated from the school in 2016. Since then, he's been working in risk assurance for accounting and consulting firm PricewaterhouseCoopers in Dallas, the school said. 

FIRED PHILADELPHIA OFFICER ACCUSED OF HOMICIDE IN FATAL SHOOTING 

Jean's mother, Allie, questioned how the deadly mix up occurred. 

"Somebody has to be crazy not to realize that they walked into the wrong apartment," Allie Jean told NBC News. "He's a bachelor. Things are different inside."

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...t-she-mistakes-her-own-fatally-shoots-n907411


----------



## chocolat79

A few questions:
 1) how did her key work to his apt?
2) was she drunk?
3) was this intentional masked as an accident?
4) were they involved- dating/coloring etc?
5) how come WP never get “accidentally” shot in these situations?


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Rest In Power Botham Jean 

I wonder what kind of narrative they're going to create for this delicate white flower.    Is it even possible to stand your ground after unlawful entry into a person's home.


----------



## intellectualuva

smh. I can't.


----------



## michelle81

chocolat79 said:


> A few questions:
> 1) how did her key work to his apt?
> 2) was she drunk?
> 3) was this intentional masked as an accident?
> 4) were they involved- dating/coloring etc?
> 5) how come WP never get “accidentally” shot in these situations?



I think I'm going to go with #3 - intentional masked as accident.

I have never even almost gone into the wrong apartment when I lived in apartments. So many questions.
Just saw on the news he was a youth pastor. This is crazy.


----------



## Kiowa

chocolat79 said:


> A few questions:
> 1) how did her key work to his apt?
> 2) was she drunk?
> 3) was this intentional masked as an accident?
> 4) were they involved- dating/coloring etc?
> 5) how come WP never get “accidentally” shot in these situations?



Seemed like she banged on the door, he opened it up, and she shot him


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

My soul is tired of America 

Prayers for his family


----------



## LdyKamz

She thought she entered her own apartment? How? You need a key to get in so that excuse makes no sense. But let's say she did happen to go into the wrong apartment  you got your gun at the ready to just shoot somebody standing there? They're gonna charge her but they're still covering something up.


----------



## Keen

Kiowa said:


> Seemed like she banged on the door, he opened it up, and she shot him


She banged on the door of her own apartment?


----------



## michelle81

LdyKamz said:


> She thought she entered her own apartment? How? You need a key to get in so that excuse makes no sense. But let's say she did happen to go into the wrong apartment rolleyes you got your gun at the ready to just shoot somebody standing there? They're gonna charge her but they're still covering something up.



Exactly. And you don't look around for 1/2 second to see that nothing in that apartment is yours?

And why are they withholding her name? Anyone know what race she is?


----------



## fluffyforever

This is horrible. That warrant better come thru.

ETA: I bet this was personal.


----------



## Chromia

So......she forgot her apartment number?  Or......she didn't look at the number on the door?

So she had just finished working a 12 hour shift.  I used to live in a 12-story high-rise with over 350 apartments and I never went to the wrong apartment after sometimes working for 12 hours.


----------



## Kiowa

Keen said:


> She banged on the door of her own apartment?



Right nothing in the story makes NY sense


----------



## doriannc

Goombay_Summer said:


> Rest In Power Botham Jean
> 
> I wonder what kind of narrative they're going to create for this delicate white flower.    Is it even possible to stand your ground after unlawful entry into a person's home.



Sad part is it is in Texas. Ugh.


This hurts. I just watched Channel 5 news with his mom on there.  
Why can’t they leave US alone? Like why? Why do they always need to shoot to kill? 

SN: I peeped the comments on DailyFail and they are actually out for blood on that cop. Color me shocked.


----------



## Chromia

People have started writing negative 1-star Google reviews of the apartment building because of this.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I don't get any of this.


----------



## Kiowa

*Botham Shem Jean, was also the son of Allison Jean, the Caribbean nation’s former permanent secretary in the Ministry of Education, Innovation and Gender Relations,* according to the St. Lucia Times.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Keen said:


> She banged on the door of her own apartment?



The door was probably unlocked or she had a key cause they were screwing.


----------



## OhTall1

michelle81 said:


> I have never even almost gone into the wrong apartment when I lived in apartments. So many questions.


My downstairs neighbor once accused me and my ex of trying to get into her unit.  Her daughter was at home by herself the night before, and she heard someone try to put a key in the door, then jiggle the doorknob.  The neighbor said we'd probably had too much to drink then accidentally took the elevator to the wrong floor.  She said mistakes happen and just asked us to admit it and she'd accept our apology.

Meanwhile, our boring selves had been at home the night before watching movies and eating frozen pizza.  Her fake made up version of our Friday night was way more interesting than our reality.


----------



## UniquelyDivine

I’m in Dallas and the truth is leaking out little by little, her story makes NO sense so I’m not shocked at any of this.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Mhmm....


----------



## Everything Zen

UniquelyDivine said:


> I’m in Dallas and the truth is leaking out little by little, her story makes NO sense so I’m not shocked at any of this.
> 
> View attachment 435133 View attachment 435131


----------



## dyh080

chocolat79 said:


> A few questions:
> 1) how did her key work to his apt?
> 2) was she drunk?
> 3) was this intentional masked as an accident?
> 4) were they involved- dating/coloring etc?
> 5) how come WP never get “accidentally” shot in these situations?




Good questions. My first thought ,when I heard this story, was #4...that there was something going on between the two of them,

I don't believe her story.


----------



## LaFaraona

Soooooooooooooooo, a whole 'nother narrative is coming forth now.  A more sensible one too.


----------



## dyh080

UniquelyDivine said:


> I’m in Dallas and the truth is leaking out little by little, her story makes NO sense so I’m not shocked at any of this.
> 
> View attachment 435133 View attachment 435131



I should have read your comment before making mine. My first thought was that they were involved either currently or in the past. her story doesn't add up.


----------



## Charmingchick1

It’s starting to make more sense now.  

RIP to the young man.  Whatever happened between the two should not have cost him his life.   I hope the charges are upgraded now.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Apparently neighbors heard someone say "Open up" in the hallway before the shooting happened.


----------



## soulfusion

I just hope she is held accountable. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## doriannc

UniquelyDivine said:


> I’m in Dallas and the truth is leaking out little by little, her story makes NO sense so I’m not shocked at any of this.
> 
> View attachment 435133 View attachment 435131



I live near Dallas @UniquelyDivine keep the tea flowing. I kind of had a hunch that the cop knew the neighbor. I hope the DA ups her charge from manslaughter to murder since she knew him and it might have been premeditated. We need to know her name tho.


----------



## Kiowa

Video was shared on Twitter by _“PartnersInJustice.”_ In the video, a female white officer is heard crying and seen walking with a phone in her hand. The officer appears to be very distraught in the video. Towards the end of the video, it appears first responders are wheeling Jean out of the apartment.


----------



## michelle81

My guess is that she has seen so many other cops and civilains get away with this type of crime even with mountains of evidence, that she figured she would get in on the action as well and take him out because of issues they have had.


----------



## michelle81

https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Dallas-Officer-Fatally-Shoots-Man-492675981.html

Excerpt taken from the above news article:

A Dallas police officer, who spoke with NBC 5 under the condition of anonymity, said the female officer was assigned to the department's elite Crime Response Team and had just finished a 14-hour shift serving warrants in high-crime areas. When she arrived home, she took the elevator to a floor that was not hers. She then went to what she thought was her door, put the key in and struggled with the lock. She then put down several things she was holding and continued to fight with the key when the resident swung open the door and startled her. The officer believed Jean, who was wearing only underwear, was an intruder and shot him with her service weapon. It wasn't until police and rescue units began arriving that she realized she was not at her apartment. Once realizing her deadly mistake, she became emotional and fully cooperated with officers, including offering to provide blood samples.


----------



## Transformer

She KNEW him but took the time to pull out her hosted revolver and shoot him.

She is not telling the truth and just acting with the white woman tears.


----------



## doriannc

This is reminding me of Gone Girl. 
What’s gonna happen when Twitter starts flooding our timeline with pics of them together. 



Transformer said:


> She KNEW him but took the time to pull out her hosted revolver and shoot him.
> 
> She is not telling the truth and just acting with the white woman tears.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Kiowa said:


> Video was shared on Twitter by _“PartnersInJustice.”_ In the video, a female white officer is heard crying and seen walking with a phone in her hand. The officer appears to be very distraught in the video. Towards the end of the video, it appears first responders are wheeling Jean out of the apartment.




This looks like her. I got these pics from lsa


----------



## UniquelyDivine

doriannc said:


> I live near Dallas @UniquelyDivine keep the tea flowing. I kind of had a hunch that the cop knew the neighbor. I hope the DA ups her charge from manslaughter to murder since she knew him and it might have been premeditated. We need to know her name tho.




I figured it wasn’t an accident either  there were waaay too many variables that made zero sense whatsoever! And I agree, they need to release her name and stop protecting her.


----------



## UniquelyDivine

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> This looks like her. I got these pics from lsa




All lives matter my a**!!! That just pissed me off even more, the irony of it all.


----------



## UniquelyDivine

michelle81 said:


> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Dallas-Officer-Fatally-Shoots-Man-492675981.html
> 
> Excerpt taken from the above news article:
> 
> A Dallas police officer, who spoke with NBC 5 under the condition of anonymity, said the female officer was assigned to the department's elite Crime Response Team and had just finished a 14-hour shift serving warrants in high-crime areas. When she arrived home, she took the elevator to a floor that was not hers. She then went to what she thought was her door, put the key in and struggled with the lock. She then put down several things she was holding and continued to fight with the key when the resident swung open the door and startled her. The officer believed Jean, who was wearing only underwear, was an intruder and shot him with her service weapon. It wasn't until police and rescue units began arriving that she realized she was not at her apartment. Once realizing her deadly mistake, she became emotional and fully cooperated with officers, including offering to provide blood samples.





Even IF he were an intruder why not engage him with words  first and try to deescalate things? That’s exactly what is wrong with these dang cops, they shoot first & ask questions later


----------



## sgold04

I’ve seen the group pic floating around the internet, but has it been confirmed that it’s her? 

This happened a few minutes away from me.


----------



## Chromia

sgold04 said:


> I’ve seen the group pic floating around the internet, but has it been confirmed that it’s her?
> 
> This happened a few minutes away from me.


No it hasn't been confirmed.  Here's another tweet from the Dallas news anchor that @UniquelyDivine mentioned.


----------



## Kiowa

DallasPD  issued an arrest warrant for manslaughter for the officer who murdered. But the Texas Rangers just removed the warrant & sent the officer home “because she was cooperative.” They are protecting her like she was on duty.
The family of this man, are very religious, and the mother already put out a "She forgives" statement...

https://www.fox16.com/news/web-extr...bout-losing-son-to-police-shooting/1425661440


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Kiowa said:


> DallasPD  issued an arrest warrant for manslaughter for the officer who murdered. But the Texas Rangers just removed the warrant & sent the officer home “because she was cooperative.” They are protecting her like she was on duty.
> The family of this man, are very religious, and the mother already put out a "She forgives" statement...


----------



## God_Favor

This is starting to sound like swirl going terribly wrong. This is just awful.


----------



## Kiowa

Kiowa said:


> DallasPD  issued an arrest warrant for manslaughter for the officer who murdered. But the Texas Rangers just removed the warrant & sent the officer home “because she was cooperative.” They are protecting her like she was on duty.
> The family of this man, are very religious, and the mother already put out a "She forgives" statement...
> 
> https://www.fox16.com/news/web-extr...bout-losing-son-to-police-shooting/1425661440


At the end of the video,she does state she wants the PD to pay for the death of her son,however I hope an lawyer will get in touch with her and sue the PD out of existence...


----------



## CurliDiva

First thought is that this is a relationship gone wrong!

Nothing about this sounds right......... you worked late and was able to drive and park  home safely but was SO tired that you went to the wrong floor, went to the wrong apartment (which assumed was marked in some matter), put your key in a lock that didn't work, had time to put down your bags, yet just started shooting when the door was opened.

What criminal would even open the door??????


----------



## FriscoGirl

CurliDiva said:


> First thought is that this is a relationship gone wrong!
> 
> Nothing about this sounds right......... you worked late and was able to drive and park  home safely but was SO tired that you went to the wrong floor, went to the wrong apartment (which assumed was marked in some matter), put your key in a lock that didn't work, had time to put down your bags, yet just started shooting when the door was opened.
> 
> What criminal would even open the door??????



Not only this but are their apartments REALLY (coincidencadently) in same location just a floor apart?!?!


----------



## RocStar

To me, it doesn't matter what the details are or any potential "tea" that may come out.  All of that is trying to change the narrative.  A Black person,  got shot in their own house, for answering his door.  Police don't even have to lie and say they thought we were going for a gun anymore, it is just open hunting season on Black people in America.


----------



## Kiowa

Murderer identified ....Amber Guyger..there is a picture of her, standing next to and laughing with someone throwing up the White Power sign..

The key for each apartment, contain a micro chip, which only allows you to open up that specific apartment...Police now say that she used a key fob to enter the wrong apartment. Instead of flashing green and unlocking, it flashed red...repeatedly. He opened the door, she pulled out a gun and shot him dead..

_Alyssa Kinsey, Jean’s next-door neighbor who was so close she shared a wall with him, wrote on Facebook_
“My night was interrupted by a cop ‘mistakenly’ murdering a neighbor. I seem to be the only one with any footage of this , so here you go.. first video is the cop a few seconds after she pulled the trigger, crying. And the second video is them pretending to revive what I believe to be an already deseased (sic) victim. These clips come from a 10 minute video. First clip is 57 seconds into the video. The second clip is at 7:33… there was 6 minutes she spent crying in the hall. I’m not intrested in selling this footage so go ahead and tag the blogs you want cause I’m sure my post and/or IG will magically disappear soon. #BothamJean.” 

Alyssa Kinsey, Jean’s next-door neighbor who was so close she shared a wall with him, wrote on Facebook, “This happened in the apartment next to me, to my very kind and friendly neighbor. I am absolutely heartbroken. Please, please keep his family in your prayers and send love and light their way. I cannot even begin to imagine the pain they are in.” She shared a GoFundMe page for Jean’s family. It reads, “We are mourning the loss of our brother Botham Jean. He was a great Christian example and an inspiration to us all. We are asking for donations to cover funeral arrangements, his family’s travel expenses, and anything else they may encounter. He will be missed.” 

In the interview with Heavy, Kinsey said, “I was talking to my boyfriend, heard a shot, then some sort of commotion. Sounded like yelling/running/some loudness so I jumped up, ran to the door, looked out the peep hole, didn’t see anything at that moment but I could hear a woman calling 911 and hyperventilating


https://heavy.com/news/2018/09/amber-guyger/


----------



## Southernbella.

I'm so sick of these people.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Kiowa said:


> Murderer identified ....Amber Guyger..there is a picture of her, standing next to and laughing with someone throwing up the White Power sign..
> 
> The key for each apartment, contain a micro chip, which only allows you to open up that specific apartment...Police now say that she used a key fob to enter the wrong apartment. Instead of flashing green and unlocking, it flashed red...repeatedly. He opened the door, she pulled out a gun and shot him dead..
> 
> 
> https://heavy.com/news/2018/09/amber-guyger/



Oh look at her, nothing's gonna happen. Don't even bother getting your pressure up.


----------



## LdyKamz

michelle81 said:


> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Dallas-Officer-Fatally-Shoots-Man-492675981.html
> 
> Excerpt taken from the above news article:
> 
> A Dallas police officer, who spoke with NBC 5 under the condition of anonymity, said the female officer was assigned to the department's elite Crime Response Team and had just finished a 14-hour shift serving warrants in high-crime areas. When she arrived home, she took the elevator to a floor that was not hers. She then went to what she thought was her door, put the key in and struggled with the lock. She then put down several things she was holding and continued to fight with the key when the resident swung open the door and startled her. The officer believed Jean, who was wearing only underwear, was an intruder and shot him with her service weapon. It wasn't until police and rescue units began arriving that she realized she was not at her apartment. Once realizing her deadly mistake, she became emotional and fully cooperated with officers, including offering to provide blood samples.


I just KNEW this was going to be the story. I knew it!!! I knew she would say she struggled with the door wondering why her key wasn't working and some strange man opened her door, she got frightened and she shot him. I knew it. Smh


----------



## michelle81

The Texas rangers (investigating agency) are now "holding off on issuing a warrant". SMH. 

In other words she is literally getting away with murder. She now has plenty of time in the comfort of her own home or family's home to come up with a solid cover-up and story.


----------



## Transformer

michelle81 said:


> The Texas rangers (investigating agency) is now "holding off on issuing a warrant". SMH.
> 
> In other words she is literally getting away with murder. She now has plenty of time in the comfort of her own home or family's home to come up with a solid cover-up and story.



Yep, like he attacked her.


----------



## Anacaona

If she that “tired” and “drunk” to the point of not recognizing her own home why, as a law enforcement officer, did she think it was OK to operate a moving vehicle to get home?

Let’s start there


----------



## Crackers Phinn

@qchelle
Right or wrong, this situation is a form of men protecting their women against other men.  It should be noted that this particular damsel in distress is being rescued by white male judges and white male cops and is sleeping in her own bed at night instead of a jail cell when her distress was of her own creation.  

All of the white men who are swooping in to save old girl aren't making her sit in jail on the strength of what she "coulda/shouda/woulda" or in the name of  "that's wtf she get".   They have their own hierarchy and white woman > unprofitable man from another group. 

If she had killed a white boy or man, ole girl would be sitting in jail or best case scenario been required to post her own bail because the interest of the damsel does not exceed the interest of the patriarchy whose protection she seeks out.   white man > white woman

This whole situation is messed up but the only thing surprising is how white folks are just not even pretending to give a solitary _ anymore.


----------



## michelle81

Finally 48 hours later a manslaughter warrant has been issued.
I wonder why not have the FBI or TBI investigate instead of Texas Rangers?

I'm not familiar with the state so not sure what protocol is. So far, I'm positive the Rangers are biased since it took this long to even issue a warrant.


----------



## Southernbella.

She's in jail.


----------



## UniquelyDivine

Southernbella. said:


> She's in jail.




Finally


----------



## Anacaona

Manslaughter? Mkay. Her reflexes and aim was also very on point to have been so "out of it"


----------



## mensa

RocStar said:


> To me, it doesn't matter what the details are or any potential "tea" that may come out.  All of that is trying to change the narrative.  A Black person,  got shot in their own house, for answering his door.  Police don't even have to lie and say they thought we were going for a gun anymore, it is just open hunting season on Black people in America.


You are so right.


----------



## mensa

Southernbella. said:


> I'm so sick of these people.


Me too!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Why is this woman not charged with at least second degree murder?  She realized a black man was positioned at the same point but different floor and decided to make up something so that she could murder him.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## Miss_Luna

How did she get her gun so quickly? If she had keys, and who knows what else in her hands, how did she reach for her gun, aim, and shoot, in the time it took him to open the door? 

I've worked 16hr shifts in a building with a similar setup and I've never gone to the wrong floor. There are visual triggers, like floormats, lighting, etc. 

I'm just not here for the BS that she was so tired that she couldn't remember her apartment, but had time to take the safety off her gun and kill this man.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

Miss_Luna said:


> How did she get her gun so quickly? If she had keys, and who knows what else in her hands, how did she reach for her gun, aim, and shoot, in the time it took him to open the door?


 
I'm not surprised about the spinning.....


*Botham Jean's door was unlocked, lights were off when Officer Amber Guyger mistook his apartment for hers, official says*
FILED UNDERDALLAS POLICE AT9 HRS AGOFACEBOOK

TWITTER

EMAIL
*Written by*





Jennifer Emily, Writer 
*Connect with Jennifer Emily*

On Twitter 
Email
The Dallas police officer who killed 26-year-old Botham Jean in his own apartment *got inside because the door wasn’t locked, a law enforcement official said Sunday.*

Officer Amber Guyger had just ended a 15-hour shift when she parked on the wrong  level of the South Side Flats garage— the fourth floor instead of the third, where she lived, according to the official who has direct knowledge of the case but is not authorized to discuss it publicly.

Dallas Mayor Mike Rawlings also said Sunday that Guyger parked on the wrong floor.





Amber Guyger
*She went to the door she thought was hers but was one floor too high. The four floors of the South Side Flats in the Cedars look the same, with concrete floors and tan doors. A light fixture to the side of each door displays the apartment number.*

Guyger, 30, was arrested Sunday on a manslaughter charge and was booked into the Kaufman County Jail. The Texas Rangers are investigating the case at the request of Dallas Police Chief U. Renee Hall. In the last year, juries have sentenced two police officers in Dallas County to prison time after convicting them of murder.

The night of the shooting, Guyger didn’t notice that Jean's door had a red doormat in front of it, the official said. Her entrance didn’t have one.





Flowers at the front door of Botham Jean, who Dallas police say was shot Thursday by Amber Guyger, an off-duty police officer who said mistakenly thought her apartment was his. Guyger was in uniform. She was arrested Sunday on a manslaughter charge.
(Jennifer Emily/Staff)

*Guyger, who was still in uniform, put her key in the door, which was unlocked, and the door opened, the official said. The lights were out. She saw a figure in the darkness and thought her apartment was being burglarized, the official said. Guyger pulled her gun and fired twice.*

*When she turned on the lights, she realized she was in the wrong apartment. Jean, who worked for PricewaterhouseCoopers, was shot once in the chest.*

Authorities have said Guyger and Jean, a native of Saint Lucia in the Caribbean, did not know each other. *Guyger, a nearly five-year veteran of the Police Department, had recently moved into the complex.*





A light fixture to the left of Botham Jean's door identifies his apartment number. Dallas police say that an off-duty officer, Amber Guyger, on Thursday shot and killed Jean when she mistakenly thought his apartment was hers.
(Jennifer Emily/Staff)
Guyger called 911 crying, the official said. *She repeatedly said, “I thought it was my apartment” and apologized to Jean. *

“I’m so sorry,” she can be heard saying on the recording of the 911 call, the official said. Police arrived within four minutes.

A video taken by someone at the apartment complex shows Guyger in the hallway crying and pacing with a phone to her ear.

The video shows paramedics rushing by with Jean on a stretcher as a paramedic kneels on top of him, performing chest compressions.

Jean, who is remembered as someone who "loved mankind," was pronounced dead at Baylor University Medical Center.

_Correction 2 a.m.: A photo caption incorrectly referred to a murder charge, rather than a manslaughter charge._


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

So police officers should not work 15-hours shifts because there is a high chance of extreme impairment of judgment at a job that can cost a life.

I don't believe that story one bit.


----------



## sgold04

This new version smells like BS. Didn’t the neighbors hear banging on the door? Which would mean it was locked. I can’t remember.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

So she had to struggle with her key to open a door that was unlocked? 

Who goes to sleep leaving their door unlocked?

They couldn't have come up with a better cover story than this?


----------



## Keen

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So she had to struggle with her key to open a door that was unlocked?


This confuses me. First story was she struggled with the key, he opened the door, she fired. Now, it's saying the door was open, she went in, then fired at the shadow figure. 

They need to release the 911 call and report. Where was the body found?


----------



## dicapr

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> So she had to struggle with her key to open a door that was unlocked?
> 
> Who goes to sleep leaving their door unlocked?
> 
> They couldn't have come up with a better cover story than this?



If she put the key in the door and it didn’t turn but then turned the knob the door would open. I’ve went to bed with the door unlocked before. So both are plausible. 

That being said she murdered a man in his home. She deserves jail time no matter what the circumstances are.


----------



## Kiowa

Why did they drop murder charge for manslaughter?


----------



## intellectualuva

Kiowa said:


> Why did they drop murder charge for manslaughter?



Likely because they know they won't get an indictment for murder.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BS. The bright red door mat should have been her final dead giveaway that it wasn't her place.


----------



## Reinventing21

OK, the second version of this story is quite plausible to a degree if one can believe she did not see a bright red mat in front of the door. If she did see it, but dismissed it in the back of her mind, then as a police officer she completely failed all safety protocols before choosing to fire a deadly weapon.  

HOWEVER, as it has already been pointed out, the first story is so different from the first one that came out, that their credibility has been compromised.  

If she did not know him, if this was not some sort of white supremacy cop initiation, then what other motive would she have to kill him other than she really thought he was a burglar in her home?

I am going to go out on a limb and say that she had very poor police officer skills (ie., not noticing a bright red mat, not noticing the door number, choosing to fire without verifying the situation etc.) because really, I thought officers were trained to be OBSERVANT.  But, it does seem as though she was truly remorseful in a way that makes it seem she really thought she was at her own apartment (and I am not one to usually be moved by WW's crocodile tears).

I know there was once a discussion here on the difference between manslaughter and murder.


----------



## Theresamonet

Keen said:


> This confuses me. First story was she struggled with the key, he opened the door, she fired. Now, it's saying the door was open, she went in, then fired at the shadow figure.
> 
> They need to release the 911 call and report. Where was the body found?



Right. And didn’t the next door neighbor who was tweeting, say she watched them perform CPR even though he was already obviously deceased? That would suggest he was in the hall/doorway/threshold area. Somewhere she’d be able to watch from her own front door. I doubt they’d let her come over to look inside his apartment.


----------



## discodumpling

I am only reeling from the spins...everything else is business as usual. RIP Botham Jean


----------



## frizzy

Her work shift gets longer and longer with each story too.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Keen said:


> This confuses me. First story was she struggled with the key, he opened the door, she fired. Now, it's saying the door was open, she went in, then fired at the shadow figure.
> 
> They need to release the 911 call and report. Where was the body found?


The prosecuting attorneys better do a good job.  Even a half decent analysis will find a lot of holes in this story.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Reinventing21 said:


> But, it does seem as though she was truly remorseful in a way that makes it seem she really thought she was at her own apartment (and I am not one to usually be moved by WW's crocodile tears).


What part?  I see nothing that cannot be faked easily.  Maybe it is due to her training  but in that video when returning towards the scene of the crime she moved her arm in a "normal" walking matter.


----------



## Anacaona

Nope. Didn’t her first story have her putting stuff down on the ground because she was struggling with the key? So she didn’t see the bright red doormat then?

Is this the new wave of cop killer excuses? They’re so tired and “out of it” that they shoot unarmed innocent black people?


----------



## Kiowa

I am so sick of this....


----------



## Crackers Phinn

BTW- Ole girl was arrested but she's not in jail.    She bonded out on a manslaughter charge on Sunday night. The average person  arrested for a crime involving a weapon or that resulted in a death after the courts close on Friday will sit in jail until they can go in front of a judge on Monday or later.    

"Guyger, 30, of Dallas, was charged with manslaughter, according to jail records. The four-year veteran of the department was released from the Kaufman County Jail on Sunday evening after posting a $300,000 bond.It wasn't immediately clear if Guyger had an attorney.

Guyger's arrest was announced as Jean's family and their attorneys say they met with Dallas County District Attorney Faith Johnson to demand the officer's arrest."
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/09/us/amber-guyger-arrest-botham-shem-jean/index.html


----------



## SoniT

This pisses me off. It seems like the story keeps changing.


----------



## mensa

If she goes to trial at all, she'll get a very light sentence or probation.

Where is the public outcry regarding this innocent man's "cold-blooded" murder?!?!?


----------



## TCatt86

She'll likely get off or do minimal time. This is like the show "7 seconds."


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

We need someone with a very bad record and nothing to lose to take one for the team.


----------



## Miss_Luna

I thought they said the door had a fob key opening. Fob keys are usually used for doors that have an automatic lock. You don’t have to manually lock doors that have a fob. My door is a fob opening and it locks as soon as the door closes. I can’t keep my door unlocked, unless it’s held open.

Really over this mess with these people.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I really hope there are many witnesses that will prove a conflicting story by the offender.


----------



## Chromia

frizzy said:


> Her work shift gets longer and longer with each story too.


Yeah, her hours keep going up and up.  First it was a 12-hour shift, then 14, now it's 15.



Kiowa said:


> I am so sick of this....


On tonight's evening news they said she saw a silhouette.  So she had no idea she was shooting a black guy, huh?



Miss_Luna said:


> I thought they said the door had a fob key opening. Fob keys are usually used for doors that have an automatic lock. You don’t have to manually lock doors that have a fob. My door is a fob opening and it locks as soon as the door closes. I can’t keep my door unlocked, unless it’s held open.
> 
> Really over this mess with these people.


Yes it's a fob instead of a key that you'd turn.  At 0:33 in this video they talk about the fobs.  The neighbor says that the door doesn't automatically lock, but every fob system that I have seen has doors that automatically lock.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

I hate to make this general remark because it is not 100% true.  There are many sick/disturbed (psychopath personality) children who become police officers just so they can shoot and kill.  I have no idea what was going on in the case above or whether the man that was shot was guilty.  I don't know how the jury acquitted of murder because I would have failed his commands and I don't drink. That policeman looks like a murderer.

Right now, I wouldn't call police if I was in a home invasion.  I have better chance with the criminal.  I have zero respect for them now.  Sorry for anyone who is an actual police officer.  I'm not going to try.  A couple of years ago I called the police to help escort a mentally ill person to the hospital.   The police was telling me he had not beat someone in months and he would love to do that right now.  The mentally ill person was not acting out in that way.  That was towards another white person.  He probably would have became violent if it was a black person.

I like and respect the job of firefighters and EMS personnel though.


----------



## Reinventing21

Theresamonet said:


> Right. And didn’t the next door neighbor who was tweeting, say she watched them perform CPR even though he was already obviously deceased? That would suggest he was in the hall/doorway/threshold area. Somewhere she’d be able to watch from her own front door. I doubt they’d let her come over to look inside his apartment.


 I thought the neighbor was describing what the camera recorded, not that she saw that part with her own eyes.

Honestly though this story gets fishier and fishier...too many changes...
 As someone pointed out some cops become cops, military etc. so they can legally kill. Maybe she really is one of those.


----------



## Reinventing21

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> What part?  I see nothing that cannot be faked easily.  Maybe it is due to her training  but in that video when returning towards the scene of the crime she moved her arm in a "normal" walking matter.



Girl you are right. I did not watch the video. I was going off the description by the neighbor of the 911 call and camera recording. Since you watched, I will take your word for it as I know that there are just too many things that don't add up and just too much backtracking on the reporting of this tragedy.  I guess I was just hoping that for just once this was not a racially motivated shooting but ...just tired.


----------



## Theresamonet

Reinventing21 said:


> I thought the neighbor was describing what the camera recorded, not that she saw that part with her own eyes.



Okay... even worse. How would her surveillance camera record that if it was all the way inside of his apartment?


----------



## sgold04

I believe he opened the door and she shot him. I did go back and check and the neighbors said they heard pounding on the door. She gave him no warning, no “put your hands up”, nothing. Black people don’t get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Reinventing21

Theresamonet said:


> Okay... even worse. How would her surveillance camera record that if it was all the way inside of his apartment?




Ahh...I see what you are referring to. Don't mind me. I am exhausted and not connecting all the dots. Thank you for bringing attention to that detail in this whole bait and switch story. SMH

ETA: This story has so many holes and changes aka lies that I cannot even keep track!


----------



## Theresamonet

*Got this from Instagram. I can’t confirm the accuracy of the door pictures or if officers actually get different/special locks, but if it’s true...  Definitely intentional.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^ Agreed if the door locks are of completely different design.  Case closed.  Any other information would just be extra.

Can we get more confirmation about the special locks and compare because that's all I  need to know to know the real deal?

ETA: Darn wrong doors.  They used key fobs.  Still will like to see comparison if officers get additional locks/special looks.


----------



## Miss_Luna

^^^ That's what I'm saying. I've had both type of doors and they both lock as soon as you close the door. There is no way to set it up for those doors to be unlocked if they are closed, unless the fob lock is dismantled and then it would show up as green. I've locked myself out of those doors while getting mail or taking the trash out because you need the fob or the code to get in.

For the code door, the code is the primary opening method. If the code doesn't work, then you try the key. There is another version that my coworker has where you can use the code and the key will drop from the box, but that's for emergencies.


----------



## Everything Zen

Mandatory positive? Looks like we finally got ourselves the perfect black victim. Botham Jean was a squeaky clean upstanding citizen. Peep how he’s being treated in the press. Seen in a suit and tie, they talk about his good grades in college, strong work ethic, etc. You know they would have thrown shade somehow if they could- dug up a picture of him looking raggedy. New evidence suggests that he was behind on child support or the medical examiner found trace amounts of opium in his system (from a poppy seed muffin).


----------



## k_enitan

TBH ..my first theory was noise issue and being tired she probably wanted to threaten him not to mess with her sleep that night.

Then, I read it was a floor below hers and I said definitely not. Now they have confirmed it was the floor above hers, then I am back to that theory. Also how does garage thing work? Why didn’t she notice she had driven one level higher? IMO, it is easier to go less than more.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> We need someone with a very bad record and nothing to lose to take one for the team.



I'm still waiting for someone to put Zimmerman out of our misery!


----------



## Sridevi

This is why police departments can’t be trusted. Their 1st inclination is to protect the officer - not find the truth. I’m sure any racist social media content from this woman was erased while they withheld her name and likely tried to find negative info about the victim. I’m surprised they didn’t plant drugs in his apartment. 

There is an inherent conflict in having the department that committed the crime also investigate the crime. If you ever happen to record a scene containing evidence in a crime be sure to foward it to everyone you know plus social activists and news agencies BEFORE turning anything over to the cops.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

What's the motive to kill a random black tenant that she never met though? Was he the only BM in the building?


----------



## sgold04

I have a fob key entry and it does not lock automatically behind me, I have to manually lock it. I can’t upload pics for some reason to show. Southside Flats is a few minutes away from my apartment and built around the same time, and based on the pic above the key fob entry looks the same...however... I highly doubt a Black man left his door unlocked.

A Black male coworker who also lives in the area pulled me to the side yesterday and was like “that could’ve been us” (Southside was on his short list for his move here). The terror of being Black in America.

ETA: my building also has a ton of security cameras, I’d be surprised if SSF didn’t have the same....so what’s up with the footage?


----------



## Theresamonet

BEAUTYU2U said:


> What's the motive to kill a random black tenant that she never met though? Was he the only BM in the building?



White devil. Do they always need a motive? Whites have killed plenty of black people just because they’re black, despite the fact that they aren’t the only black person. 

There are theories that she’s had noise complaints against him, but there’s no evidence of it thus far. But only she and him would know how they may have crossed paths in and around the building, and what their interactions were. Crazy people don’t need much to target you.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Theresamonet said:


> White devil. Do they always need a motive? Whites have killed plenty of black people just because they’re black, despite the fact that they aren’t the only black person.
> 
> There are theories that she’s had noise complaints against him, but there’s no evidence of it thus far. But only she and him would know how they may have crossed paths in and around the building, and what their interactions were. Crazy people don’t need much to target you.



I'm speaking from a prosecution standpoint. They need to establish a firm motive other than "white devil." An event that triggered her murderous tendencies, a past dispute, etc.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm speaking from a prosecution standpoint. They need to establish a firm motive other than "white devil." An event that triggered her murderous tendencies, a past dispute, etc.



Yeah they are going to need something or else she's getting off. I think she's lying about all of it and the prosecution needs to prove it and come up with or find the reason why she did it. Idc what they come up with long as it convinces a jury to put her in jail.


----------



## momi

BEAUTYU2U said:


> What's the motive to kill a random black tenant that she never met though? Was he the only BM in the building?



I still maintain that there was some type of history there - a relationship or something. I read earlier that a computer and other items were removed from the victims home. They are looking for a connection. A connection that could mean the difference between  a manslaaughter or murder conviction.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Well there was a photo of her with family/friend in an all lives matters tshirt and white supremacist gesture.   When the psychopath found out a black man lived in the apartment just below her, she felt it was an opportunity for her to fake a story about an accident.


----------



## faithVA

momi said:


> I still maintain that there was some type of history there - a relationship or something. I read earlier that a computer and other items were removed from the victims home. They are looking for a connection. A connection that could mean the difference between  a manslaaughter or murder conviction.


This is what I was thinking. Maybe unrequited interest or something.


----------



## Kiowa

So she went there to threaten him...

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/09/at...ink-dallas-cop-innocent-man-gunned-apartment/ 

Amber Guyger, 30, had just finished a 15-hour shift when she claims to have accidentally approached the wrong apartment, where she found her door ajar and shot at a “large silhouette” that turned out to be her neighbor, a successful young man named Botham Jean, who she killed. 

Guyger has been charged with manslaughter, but an attorney for her victim has pointed to several inconsistencies, including neighbors saying they heard a female knocking and shouting “let me in” before the killing. 

The attorney for the victim, S. Lee Meritt, appeared on CNN Tuesday where he was asked by host Brooke Baldwin whether there was any connection between the two. 

“The only connection we have been able to make is that she was his immediate downstairs neighbor,” Meritt said. *“And there were noise complaints from the immediate downstairs neighbors about whoever was upstairs, and that would have been Botham. In fact, there were noise complaints that very day about upstairs activity in Botham’s apartment. Botham received a phone call about noise coming from his apartment from the downstairs neighbor.”*


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I have definitely gotten into it with my downstairs neighbors multiple times and used to answer my door with a bat. But I just reported them to the condo board and they got fined and moved.


----------



## Kiowa

Prime Minister of St Lucia addresses Dallas media...don't be shocked if he ends up at the WH, trying to get a photo-op..


----------



## Kiowa

kinchen said:


> I have definitely gotten into it with my downstairs neighbors multiple times and used to answer my door with a bat. But I just reported them to the condo board and they got fined and moved.



I am still at odds with my neighbor....I have had to increase my security because of her..


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Kiowa said:


> I am still at odds with my neighbor....I have had to increase my security because of her..


The unit under me went through foreclosure so it’s empty for now.


----------



## Farida

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'm speaking from a prosecution standpoint. They need to establish a firm motive other than "white devil." An event that triggered her murderous tendencies, a past dispute, etc.



Motive is not required. It does help prove intent. 

However, you do not have to show the person had an intent (using motive) to kill to charge and convict for involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Farida said:


> Motive is not required. It does help prove intent.
> 
> However, you do not have to show the person had an intent (using motive) to kill to charge and convict for involuntary manslaughter.



Right but if people want a real conviction that won't lead to 3 months parole....

They've already constructed a narrative for the defense, albeit sketchy.


----------



## Theresamonet




----------



## Theresamonet




----------



## SpiritJunkie

I will never understand why BM date WW....(not saying he did) but after reading this and the Van's thread...smh


----------



## SoniT

The neighbors are doing a better job at solving this case than the police.


----------



## intellectualuva

SoniT said:


> The neighbors are doing a better job at solving this case than the police.



They don't want to solve it. They want it to go away so that WW can get back to business.


----------



## SoniT

Well I'm glad that neighbors/witnesses are pushing back and disputing her account.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Sweetg said:


> I will never understand why BM date WW....(not saying he did) but after reading this and the Van's thread...smh



That's why I called it "self deprecating behavior" in the Van thread. I think BM don't see WW pose a threat for 2 reasons. 1 - WM get the "rap" as racist, not their women. 2 - Sexism, a woman can't physically hurt a man but they can't foresee how they can put dangerous situations in motion.

Okay, done derailing.


----------



## intellectualuva

BEAUTYU2U said:


> That's why I called it "self deprecating behavior" in the Van thread. I think BM don't see WW pose a threat for 2 reasons. 1 - *WM get the "rap" as racist, not their women. *2 - Sexism, a woman can't physically hurt a man but they can't foresee how they can put dangerous situations in motion.
> 
> Okay, done derailing.



Which is why they consider it especially treacherous for BW to date WM, but they want to be able to "Pawg in peace."

It's interesting Tone Talks in his Bully Dating video said that BW dating out are trying to opt out of the black struggle  and maybe that's what some of these dudes want to. They want out of the black struggle....however that can be.


----------



## Southernbella.

I don't see how dating ww is any worse than dating wm other than the fact that bm don't get any tangible benefits from it (and even that isn't guaranteed for bw). Both groups have the potential to be dangerous or deadly when it comes to race/racism.


----------



## intellectualuva

Southernbella. said:


> I don't see how dating ww is any worse than dating wm other than the fact that *bm don't get any tangible benefits from it *(and even that isn't guaranteed for bw). Both groups have the potential to be dangerous or deadly when it comes to race/racism.



Lmao. Doesn't that make it worse? 

But yes they both have equal potential to be dangerous to black people.


----------



## Southernbella.

intellectualuva said:


> Lmao. Doesn't that make it worse?
> 
> But yes they both have equal potential to be dangerous to black people.



Yes, that's why I said besides that.  Although maybe they would argue that the intangible benefits make it worth it. Who knows with them.


----------



## ava2

momi said:


> I still maintain that there was some type of history there - a relationship or something.



I agree. Nothing else makes sense. I also think she was intoxicated/on drugs... 

They are accommodating her, giving her every privilege, every benefit of the doubt. 

I swear, if she gets off...* smdh*


----------



## Crackers Phinn

If black women in IR ended up dead or locked up a smidgen, an iota, a dame dash as much as black men do when dealing with nonblack women romantically, the bwwm marriage rate would be  -1%.


----------



## michelle81

ava2 said:


> I agree. Nothing else makes sense. I also think she was intoxicated/on drugs...
> 
> They are accommodating her, giving her every privilege, every benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I swear, if she gets off...* smdh*



Regarding the highlighted. I feel the same way. He was killed at 10pm, she wasn't drug tested until the next day/evening. That's enough time for a lot of things to get out of her system. Makes no sense that she wasn't immediately taken into custody and tested - especially since she was in uniform and acting as an officer according to her superiors.


----------



## BellaRose

My opinion: I think she was high on something, couldn't open the door and was arguing with herself about it and fumbling with the key. She shouted 'Open up!" in frustration at the door/ key. (I've done that when i'm trying to get something done). Mr Bo opened the door after hearing the commotion/ rattling at his door and he would have heard it was a woman's voice so he would open. She saw him and let him have it in her state of stupor of not knowing where she is. Thinking he's a burglar etc. Afterwards she realised "Damn I'm at the wrong apartment and I just shot the man for no good reason".  She panicked and now is lying through the whole thing to protect herself.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

BellaRose said:


> My opinion: I think she was high on something, couldn't open the door and was arguing with herself about it and fumbling with the key. She shouted 'Open up!" in frustration at the door/ key. (I've done that when i'm trying to get something done). Mr Bo opened the door after hearing the commotion/ rattling at his door and he would have heard it was a woman's voice so he would open. She saw him and let him have it in her state of stupor of not knowing where she is. Thinking he's a burglar etc. Afterwards she realised "Damn I'm at the wrong apartment and I just shot the man for no good reason".  She panicked and now is lying through the whole thing to protect herself.


In my opinion, this was NO accident.


----------



## demlew

1. I still want to know what 'verbal commands' did she allegedly give him and how would she know if he did/did not follow them if it was dark in the room.  
2. The family's lawyer says in addition to Botham having a red doormat outside his apt, she has a DOG. What's the dog situation? Wouldn't she have noticed the absence of a pet? Does she leave the dog locked in a room with no light on or TV/radio? Does the dog not bark when the door is opened? 
3. Wouldn't her apartment smell different from his?
4. Does she always just start shooting in a dark room? I guess her family won't be throwing a surprise birthday party for her.. **purple font


----------



## Farida

Whatever the case she was not in her right mind - for some people fatigue is as debilitating as drugs or alcohol.

If it was truly fatigue - Scary that we allow someone who is too tired to find her own apartment work a shift with a gun.

All in all her story is BS and they allowed her ample time to craft a narrative, avoid arrest and delay timely drug testing.

They need to release those 911 calls.


----------



## chocolat79

Farida said:


> *Whatever the case she was not in her right mind - for some people fatigue is as debilitating as drugs or alcohol.*
> 
> If it was truly fatigue - Scary that we allow someone who is too tired to find her own apartment work a shift with a gun.
> 
> All in all her story is BS and they allowed her ample time to craft a narrative, avoid arrest and delay timely drug testing.
> 
> They need to release those 911 calls.


@ the bold-I agree and yet she was able to operate a vehicle and accurately shoot to kill.

Also, do we know how many times he was shot?


----------



## nysister

Texas has the death penalty right? She should fry. This is plain murder.


----------



## Kiowa

So it begins...he was the victim, and now they are trying to smear him...Why was a search warrant executed for his apartment? What about hers, she was the perpetrator..which one of her buddies planted it? And they made sure they leaked it to media

http://www.fox4news.com/news/search...-botham-jeans-apartment-after-deadly-shooting

Following the shooting death of Botham Jean by the hands of Dallas Police Officer Amber Guyger, multiple search warrants were executed at Jean’s apartment as part of the investigation.

One of the warrants became a public record Thursday afternoon when it was returned to the judge who signed it. It was shortly after Jean’s funeral had ended. It listed several items found in Jean's apartment, including a small amount of marijuana.

There have been several warrants signed by judges and executed in this case aside from the arrest warrant for Guyger and the search warrant signed September 7 that were returned to the court on Wednesday. The others are still sealed and not accessible


----------



## Transformer

Did you hear that she had logged noise complaints against him with apartment management?


----------



## Farida

chocolat79 said:


> @ the bold-I agree and yet she was able to operate a vehicle and accurately shoot to kill.
> 
> Also, do we know how many times he was shot?


The number of shots doesn't matter as much. Cops and military are usually trained to shoot to kill; not injure or maim. so usually a cop will empty a whole clip on a target. By the time they choose to shoot, they have chosen to kill you.


----------



## Kiowa

Transformer said:


> Did you hear that she had logged noise complaints against him with apartment management?



ain't going to matter...they are investigating "found" evidence...Criminalization of the murder victim begins..


----------



## michelle81

My guess is she will get a max of 5 years and that's stretching it. More than likely I'm thinking she will get away with it. 
These cops/judges seem to be protecting their own.

Even if she were to get 20 years, she will still be mid 40's when out. Still time to have children and a long life. Everything she took away from Botham and his family.


----------



## Mooney72

You know they were looking real hard to find a picture of him in a hoodie or some other ''thug'' outfit to give the press.


----------



## dicapr

Farida said:


> Whatever the case she was not in her right mind - for some people fatigue is as debilitating as drugs or alcohol.
> 
> If it was truly fatigue - Scary that we allow someone who is too tired to find her own apartment work a shift with a gun.
> 
> All in all her story is BS and they allowed her ample time to craft a narrative, avoid arrest and delay timely drug testing.
> 
> They need to release those 911 calls.



I’m wondering if the department is trying to cover their butt because she worked more than the supposed 14 hour shift and it was illegal for her to work that long. Or she has a history of drug use and shouldn’t have been working at all and they are trying to cover it up. The first thing I thought when I saw her mug shot was that she looked high. To me the druggie cop angle makes the most sense.


----------



## momi

LISTEN:

This lady is going to jail for a long time. She has been lying from the jump! Even the law enforcement community has thrown her under the bus.

She is a cold blooded murderer.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Y’all tripping.  She’s going to get 5-10 years probation and move to a desk job.


----------



## MzRhonda

intellectualuva said:


> *Which is why they consider it especially treacherous for BW to date WM, but they want to be able to "Pawg in peace."*
> 
> It's interesting Tone Talks in his Bully Dating video said that BW dating out are trying to opt out of the black struggle  and maybe that's what some of these dudes want to. They want out of the black struggle....however that can be.


I know a few BW/WM marriages and I find that their WM are more in with the fight for blacks than I see with WW/BM marriages...the WW are in the shadows...just an observation that I have seen.


----------



## intellectualuva

Crackers Phinn said:


> Y’all tripping.  She’s going to get 5-10 years probation and move to a desk job.



Nope, relocate to a different city and handed back her service weapon. Cops do what the Catholic church does.....just move them around....unofficially. There was a whole story abou that.


----------



## MzRhonda

demlew said:


> 1. I still want to know *what 'verbal commands' did she allegedly give him and how would she know if he did/did not follow* them if it was dark in the room.


Why would I follow verbal commands from a stranger in my apartment??? They got his whole thing twisted.

Also the latest, search warrant on HIS apartment turned up less than an ounce of weed. So they are already painting the narrative in the cops favor.


----------



## Kiowa

A search warrant obtained Thursday details crime scene evidence seized from Botham Jean's apartment the night he was fatally shot by a Dallas police officer.

The search warrant affidavit signed Sept. 7, the day after the shooting, lists the items:


*Family and *
2 fired cartridge casings
1 laptop computer
1 black backpack with police equipment and paperwork
1 insulated lunch box
1 black ballistic vest with "police" markings
10.4 grams of marijuana in zip-lock bags
1 metal marijuana grinder
2 RFID keys
2 used packages of medical aid

The document does not disclose whom the items belonged to.

How do we know that marijuana isn't her's? Everything else at the crime scene seems to be..


----------



## GreenEyedJen

momi said:


> LISTEN:
> 
> This lady is going to jail for a long time. She has been lying from the jump! Even the law enforcement community has thrown her under the bus.
> 
> She is a cold blooded murderer.



When and how have they thrown her under the bus? She’s out on bail.


----------



## Shula




----------



## momi

GreenEyedJen said:


> When and how have they thrown her under the bus? She’s out on bail.



I’m speaking of conversations I’ve been privy to and also FB groups I am active in.


----------



## discodumpling

This heifer will walk. Why would we ever expect anything different? Walk good, sisters this could clearly happen to any of us!


----------



## Shula

discodumpling said:


> This heifer will walk. Why would we ever expect anything different? Walk good, sisters this could clearly happen to any of us!



Yep. I always say whiteness is powerful. They're about to show us again, unfortunately. I have never wanted to be more wrong about something but we know the script by heart.


----------



## Shula

How are they saying that there were noise complaints that very day and simultaneously report she was overtired from working 12, 14, then 15 hours overtime? If you are at work, how are you also being disturbed from noise above you? Make it make sense.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

GreenEyedJen said:


> When and how have they thrown her under the bus? She’s out on bail.


 Ain't nobody throw her under a bus.  White lady cop has slept in her own bed every night including the one she murdered the black dude. 

Let my black be found with a smoking gun next to a dead man talking about I was so tired that I thought he was breaking into my house that was really his house.   It's go be....


>


----------



## Transformer

I'm convinced that the next line of her defense will be that he was an "illegal" and she was working in the capacity of ICE.


----------



## Transformer

Kiowa said:


> 10.4 grams of marijuana in zip-lock bag*s*



First they want you to believe that the weed is his.  Then they want you to believe he had bags and bags of weed.
They are writing this at the folks that are challenged by the metric system.  Me, I'm on it because I'm weighed in kilos for doctor visits.

How the hell is a teaspoon of weed distributed into bagS?

*10 grams is equivalent to 0.35 ounces in weight or approximately 2 teaspoons in measure


*


----------



## Transformer

About the bear attack...hahaha.

-Something in this report doesn't add up. They're saying the bear that attacked the cop is still alive, even though it was a *black* bear?

-We should get a warrant to search the Bear's cave for illegal stuff.

- He's got a history. We just have to find it.


----------



## Transformer

https://www.wonkette.com/are-they-a...mber-guyger-get-away-with-killing-botham-jean

But is this even an "officer-involved shooting"? Guyger was off-duty, and even David A. French at the National Review argued that "the moment Amber Guyger opened the door to an apartment that wasn't her own, she wasn't operating as a police officer clothed with the authority of the law. She was an armed home invader." If she's prosecuted like a "civilian," Guyger will likely claim she acted in "self-defense." The catch is that this defense is only available to someone with a "right to be present at the location where the deadly force is used." You can't really stand your ground on someone else's property. *If Guyger tries to pull a Columbus and claim Jean's home as hers just because she got lost, that's like next-level whiteness. She went all manifest destiny on the brother. I bet when the ambulance finally arrived, she was already gentrifying the apartment, redecorating it with a Whole Foods and a little dog park.*


----------



## michelle81

She had time to take down all of her social media, but it appears she forgot about Pinterest. Pretty disturbing and now I wonder what her other platforms looked like.
Here's a link with some pics from her Pinterest - I think it's been taken down now or at least I couldn't find it.

https://www.dallasobserver.com/news...ber-guygers-likely-pinterest-account-11139874


----------



## Transformer

Betting on her getting off.



She clearly, based on what we do know, has the defense of what we call mistake-of-fact," Schulte said. "If she can show to a jury that her mistake-of-fact led to this and the jury finds that it was reasonable, then she's entitled to an acquittal, because our criminal laws don't want to criminalize accidents. That's for the civil courts."

*If a jury believes that Guyger reasonably thought she was in her own apartment when she shot Jean, she's covered by Texas' castle law, which allows Texas residents to shoot intruders in their homes on sight, without criminal repercussions. *

"[Texas residents] don't have to wait to be threatened. They don't have to have the intruder show a gun or to threaten harm to them," Schulte said. "It's their castle. They can fire and ask questions later. Not just because she's a cop. It's anybody. The questions comes down to when the facts aren't what they're perceived to be. Then you have to look at 'Was the mistake-of-fact reasonable given the circumstances?' That's going to be the crux of the trial."


----------



## MzRhonda

^^ hopefully the witnesses that heard her banging on the door shouting let me in will be believed and not the story that is being spun in her favor


----------



## Shula

Transformer said:


> About the bear attack...hahaha.
> 
> -Something in this report doesn't add up. They're saying the bear that attacked the cop is still alive, even though it was a *black* bear?
> 
> -We should get a warrant to search the Bear's cave for illegal stuff.
> 
> - He's got a history. We just have to find it.



Good one. That was actually in the follow up tweet that next they would say they found marijuana in the bear’s cave. If only they realized how ridiculous this all sounds to sane and non racist people. 



Transformer said:


> that's like next-level whiteness



I agree but I feel like we've been operating at "next level whiteness" ever since 44 packed his bags and moved out of DC.

If these tech companies really want to be all up in our business properly, I think they should provide erased social media accounts when folks in authority like cops and 45 and other politicians try to erase things that could be used as evidence against them. I mean when the victim is black we know what they did wrong in 2nd grade and that their granddaddy once got a speeding ticket.  I am over the media, law enforcement, and everybody else colluding against us, especially in stuff like this. They do it to our babies, like Trayvon even. I don't want to read your cutesy stories about white "marijuana moms" being better moms while high and then you demonizing us for supposedly finding 0.000000000002 ounces of weed or a tiny baggie. It's madness.


----------



## LadyRaider

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> In my opinion, this was NO accident.



This week I was reminded of everyone's first thought when 9/11 happened. When the first plane hit the tower. People thought, "how on earth does someone accidentally hit a tower like that?"

And the answer of course is it doesn't happen by accident.


----------



## LadyRaider

I mentioned this incident at work and this white lady hurt my soul. She started talking and I was confused at first. She was talking about how bad she felt for the girl, and wouldn't she be just be mortified, and she could see that being her daughter... what if that was her daughter???

Made me sick.


----------



## michelle81

LadyRaider said:


> I mentioned this incident at work and this white lady hurt my soul. She started talking and I was confused at first. She was talking about how bad she felt for the girl, and wouldn't she be just be mortified, and she could see that being her daughter... what if that was her daughter???
> 
> Made me sick.



You mentioned this incident in mixed company? I have learned to stay away from topics like these around others, might just lead to me saying something wrong and getting fired. Most times they will never see from our point of view.


----------



## LadyRaider

michelle81 said:


> You mentioned this incident in mixed company? I have learned to stay away from topics like these around others, might just lead to me saying something wrong and getting fired. Most times they will never see from our point of view.



I honestly didn't think there'd be a different perspective of THIS case. I can't even grasp that.


----------



## MzRhonda




----------



## Brwnbeauti

Theresamonet said:


>


I really hope the witnesses are upstanding white people. 
Shame that I have to hope this.


----------



## Shula

I didn't even get my hopes up when I read this. Remember how excited we were when we found out the lady in charge of Freddy Gray's case was a black lady and she came out swinging and them white folks undid it all even though some of the cops were black and then those cops got promoted/awarded and we ain't heard from that black lady since cuz they made an example out of her?!! Again, whiteness is POWERFUL and so is the preservation of the power that comes along with it. Welcome to America.


----------



## Shula

LadyRaider said:


> I honestly didn't think there'd be a different perspective of THIS case. I can't even grasp that.



You've not seen enough. No shade. These folks won't accept responsibility or the truth of anything portraying them negatively. They just deny it, then erase it from history, and rewrite the script and ignore reality because they are too fragile to do otherwise and it is killing folks all over the globe. Blows my mind how they can be this fragile AND colonized the globe. How Sway?!


----------



## Kiowa




----------



## dicapr

Shula said:


> How are they saying that there were noise complaints that very day and simultaneously report she was overtired from working 12, 14, then 15 hours overtime? If you are at work, how are you also being disturbed from noise above you? Make it make sense.



It makes perfectly good sense and adds proof to it being murder and not an accident. It gives her motive. 

If you are working that much and what little time you have at home is disturbed over-reaction is normal. I’ve worked 13 hour shifts with a 1.5 hour commute each way. Hearing loud music, stomping, or my neighbors extra curricular activities at midnight made my want to punch them in the face. As a normal human being I delt with it. But it pushes some people over the edge.  

The ID channel has a whole series about neighbors who have killed someone over something as petty as loud music.  I think it’s called Fear Thy Neighbor or something like that. Not too long ago a judge got shot by his neighbor over a yard dispute.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty




----------



## Transformer

dicapr said:


> It makes perfectly good sense and adds proof to it being murder and not an accident. It gives her motive.
> 
> If you are working that much and what little time you have at home is disturbed over-reaction is normal. I’ve worked 13 hour shifts with a 1.5 hour commute each way. Hearing loud music, stomping, or my neighbors extra curricular activities at midnight made my want to punch them in the face. As a normal human being I delt with it. But it pushes some people over the edge.
> 
> The ID channel has a whole series about neighbors who have killed someone over something as petty as loud music.  I think it’s called Fear Thy Neighbor or something like that. Not too long ago a judge got shot by his neighbor over a yard dispute.




I think she went directly to his apartment to discuss the noise...she didn’t mistake his apartment for hers.


----------



## Transformer

Patton Oswalt
✔

In the criminal justice system, the people are represented by two separate yet equally important groups: the police, who shoot them in their homes; and the district attorneys, who release irrelevant search warrants after the fact. These are their bull.s.h.i.t stories.


----------



## MzRhonda

Transformer said:


> I think she went directly to his apartment to discuss the noise...she didn’t mistake his apartment for hers.


Which jives with the neighbor saying she heard banging on the door and "let me in"


----------



## Shula

dicapr said:


> It makes perfectly good sense and adds proof to it being murder and not an accident. It gives her motive.
> 
> If you are working that much and what little time you have at home is disturbed over-reaction is normal. I’ve worked 13 hour shifts with a 1.5 hour commute each way. Hearing loud music, stomping, or my neighbors extra curricular activities at midnight made my want to punch them in the face. As a normal human being I delt with it. But it pushes some people over the edge.
> 
> The ID channel has a whole series about neighbors who have killed someone over something as petty as loud music.  I think it’s called Fear Thy Neighbor or something like that. Not too long ago a judge got shot by his neighbor over a yard dispute.



What I'm saying is that they bent over backwards to say they she was away from home first 12, 14, then 15 hours. Unless he is playing music in the wee hours of the morning, which doesn't jive with the personality we've seen, how is she even there to hear it and get disturbed? Did any other neighbors mention him playing music loud enough to disturb others? So far, I've only seen neighbors say the only noise they heard was her banging and shouting and trying to defend him. The lady that took the pic outside of his door and said she heard the whole thing go down is right next door to him. She should've heard that music, too, but so far no one else has said that. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dicapr

Shula said:


> What I'm saying is that they bent over backwards to say they she was away from home first 12, 14, then 15 hours. Unless he is playing music in the wee hours of the morning, which doesn't jive with the personality we've seen, how is she even there to hear it and get disturbed? Did any other neighbors mention him playing music loud enough to disturb others? So far, I've only seen neighbors say the only noise they heard was her banging and shouting and trying to defend him. The lady that took the pic outside of his door and said she heard the whole thing go down is right next door to him. She should've heard that music, too, but so far no one else has said that. It just doesn't make sense to me.



It depends on what shift she was working. Normal noise for someone working 9-5 can be too much if you are working overnights and are trying to sleep at 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Kiowa

What about the structure of those buildings? Seems fairly new, and a lot of the newer structures seem to allow for greater noise, folks moving about upstairs, the fact that the next door neighbor didn't report any music?


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Botham Jean’s Mother


----------



## PhonyBaloney500

CurlyNiquee said:


> Botham Jean’s Mother



Sounds like Trayvon's mother's story (among others). Checking Trayvon, the victim's background and toxicology and _not _that of the murderer.  Allowing the murderer to roam around free.


----------



## pisceschica

Shula said:


> You've not seen enough. No shade. These folks won't accept responsibility or the truth of anything portraying them negatively. They just deny it, then erase it from history, and rewrite the script and ignore reality because they are too fragile to do otherwise and it is killing folks all over the globe. Blows my mind how they can be this fragile AND colonized the globe. How Sway?!



This reminds of that Las Vegas shooter in October 2017. He had no criminal record or anything in his past for clues so ever investigators were so puzzled about how this white man could do such an evil thing. 

Their last resort was trying to see if he has mental illness. But ultimately we are just left with the fact an evil white man just simply planned out the mass shooting of 600+ innocent people.


----------



## Kiowa

Fired....


----------



## Transformer

I wish I thought she wasn't going to be hired back on the force.  But what I've seen, immediately after the trial she will be reinstated with back pay.

I still want to know what the camera show of her path from the car to the apartment door.  How about the toxicology report and who is the owner of the weed?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Some of those Oklahoma/northern Texas wp are especially evil.  She planned to kill him. Murderer!


----------



## nysister

Kiowa said:


> Fired....



That's good but if it turns out like that other officer chick that gunned down a black man and is still working there's a problem. I want to see her, charged, tried, convicted and judgement executed on this broad.


----------



## Brownie

Shula said:


> What I'm saying is that they bent over backwards to say they she was away from home first 12, 14, then 15 hours. Unless he is playing music in the wee hours of the morning, which doesn't jive with the personality we've seen, how is she even there to hear it and get disturbed? Did any other neighbors mention him playing music loud enough to disturb others? So far, I've only seen neighbors say the only noise they heard was her banging and shouting and trying to defend him. The lady that took the pic outside of his door and said she heard the whole thing go down is right next door to him. She should've heard that music, too, but so far no one else has said that. It just doesn't make sense to me.



Still sounds like they’re trying to put the blame on the victim.


----------



## Southernbella.

She just got charged with murder.


----------



## Atthatday

I hope she rots in prison.


----------



## Transformer

Southernbella. said:


> She just got charged with murder.





Atthatday said:


> I hope she rots in prison.



Still not getting my hopes up.  It harder to prove murder than manslaughter so it might work in her favor.


----------



## intellectualuva

Transformer said:


> Still not getting my hopes up.  It harder to prove murder than manslaughter so it might work in her favor.



Yep They overcharge for a reason. It's a strategy so they look good, but the cops gets off.


----------



## Afro Puff

*Dallas police officer who shot man in his own apartment indicted on murder charge*

_Updated 5:01 PM EST November 30, 2018_

A police officer who claimed she killed a Dallas man in his own apartment in the mistaken belief that he was in her home was indicted Friday on a murder charge, authorities said.

https://apple.news/Ajfx9C8SfRgem6CQ5r1lYyQ


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Transformer said:


> Still not getting my hopes up.  It harder to prove murder than manslaughter so it might work in her favor.



  I would have preferred a manslaughter charge.  No way she gets convicted of murder!  She's going to walk free.


----------



## Transformer

HappilyLiberal said:


> I would have preferred a manslaughter charge.  No way she gets convicted of murder!  She's going to walk free.




I can’t believe the Black prosecutor went to the Grand Jury asking for this charge.  She must be in complete agreement to allow her to get off.

They do this **** all the time in Maryland knowing that they dont have the evidence to back this charge.


----------



## Reinventing21

^^Thank you ladies! That was eye-opening. I never realized that was a strategy. I guess I never thought about it either. Just wow...now I am wondering about other cases.


----------



## Transformer

Reinventing21 said:


> ^^Thank you ladies! That was eye-opening. I never realized that was a strategy. I guess I never thought about it either. Just wow...now I am wondering about other cases.



You are never going to get a conviction of murder against a cop because most statutes require proof of intent.


----------



## Everything Zen

We really need to start calling prosecutors out on these false flag style type of cases SMH


----------



## MzRhonda

I don’t know though this case is different she walked into HIS apartment and allegedly there was some underlying issues already. Was it really a mistake?


----------



## Transformer

MzRhonda said:


> I don’t know though this case is different she walked into HIS apartment and allegedly there was some underlying issues already. Was it really a mistake?



Maybe so, but can they prove that to a jury. She certainly isn’t going to testify and most likely will elect trial by judge.


----------



## Transformer

So why was a gag order issued in this case?


----------



## Farida

Transformer said:


> So why was a gag order issued in this case?


A gag order sounds suspicious...


----------



## Southernbella.

It's not looking good...


Dallas officers will not be allowed to request any more time off during the trial of fired police officer Amber Guyger.

Charged with murder in the shooting death of Botham Jean, Guyger's trial starts on Sept. 23.

In two separate memos, officers were told they will not be granted time off from the start of the trial through at least Oct. 7.

Detectives were also told to have their uniforms, gas masks, helmets and other gear ready.

https://www.wfaa.com/mobile/article...-say/287-c9d27975-774f-427e-a866-99d83802606e


----------



## discodumpling

This heifer will walk. I had a casual discussion with my y/t coworkers and they all had stories of how either someone they know or themselves have walked into a wrong room at various hotels after a night of getting white girl/boy wasted. 
It sickened me as I listened to them laugh and guffaw about their drunken mistakes. 
I ain't never been so drunk. As a Black person even in times of (perceived) vulnerability I am aware of this Black skin. Even when drunk, I am keenly aware of the possibilities. White folks apparently dont need to be aware of anything.


----------



## Farida

Let me get this straight...they charged her with first degree murder? Any Texans know if your criminal justice system allows for juries to consider lesser included charges? Because if they only charged her with first degree she has a very good chance of walking...


----------



## Kanky

It is disgusting that they are even going through with this sham of a trial. Unless there is some evidence that she planned to go kill that guy and then claim that she was confused about which apartment she was in then murder makes no sense. There are all kinds of “did something stupid and now someone is dead” type of charges that they could bring that would get her significant jail time.


----------



## tibb1908

I have a feeling that she's going to be found guilty but if she doesn't pray for my city. I think they will riot if she's found not guilty.


----------



## dancinstallion

I think she intended to kill him therefore the murder charge is accurate. I think they knew each other as well.


----------



## Everything Zen

My thing is how is first degree murder the ONLY charge here? Ordinary citizens get decorated with charges like Christmas trees so at least one or two will stick. SMH


----------



## awhyley

#BelikeBo


----------



## awhyley

Botham Jean's legacy lives on.


----------

